# shimano 9-speed chain on 10-speed crank? Does it work?



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

I am about to buy a new crankset, which is oficially a 10-speed crankset. As the rest of my bike is 9-speed, and I have just put on a new chain, I was wondering if the 9-speed chain would work on the crankset.

Does anyone know about the spacing on the 10-speed cranks? Is it too narrow for a 9-speed chain? Should I install spacers?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

matchmaker said:


> I am about to buy a new crankset, which is oficially a 10-speed crankset. As the rest of my bike is 9-speed, and I have just put on a new chain, I was wondering if the 9-speed chain would work on the crankset.
> 
> Does anyone know about the spacing on the 10-speed cranks? Is it too narrow for a 9-speed chain? Should I install spacers?


You'll be fine installing the new crankset and leaving your drivetrain as is. Once at the link, scroll down to *Chainrings/Cranks*, then read the section under *>New Chainrings, Old Chains*.
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/speeds.html

If you want to get alleviate any increased chain rub go to a 10 spd chain when your current one needs replacing.


----------

